# Petfinder crushes



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry if this thread has already been made!

I have a bad habit of looking on petfinder for both cats and dogs. And there are so many that I would love to adopt! Sometimes I check back on their status.

Coco: Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Tortoiseshell | Cincinnati, OH | Coco










I saw her when I got Shadow. I wanted her too but only wanted to start with one cat. It is tempting to go and get her but I don't know if it is too soon for Shadow. Our apartment also only allows 2 pets and my fiance and I would like to get a dog after getting married.

Suzie: Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Long Hair | Cincinnati, OH | Susie

She looks so sweet and fluffy!

Patience: Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair-Orange | Cincinnati, OH | Patience

I want to own an orange kitty some day.

Backster: Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair | Cincinnati, OH | Backster

Most people wouldn't like his face but I love it

Jessie: Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair | Cincinnati, OH | Jessie

Saw her at the SPCA too and she is a sweetie!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who has this problem!!

I only look on Petfinder VERY occasionally (Dang it - I probably will look now!), but I am Facebook friends with 2 rescue groups around me - the one we adopted our babies at, and another one that holds adoptions at the PetSmart I go to. I always check their adoptable and adopted cats.  There is one particular cat from the rescue group we used - a DMH 1 year old calico tabby named Tabitha - who my husband and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE (we met her at the house where we got ours) - but our apartment complex has a 2 cat limit.  She is just the most gorgeous, sweetest cat. 

The MINUTE (well, maybe we'll wait a couple days to unpack most of the boxes) we own our own place we're getting another one (or two...)...thankfully, my husband and I are both cat people. :-D


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I do this all of the time, even though I can not adopt another kitty. I am glad to know I am not the only one, cause I get made fun of for it. There was one cat named Rinata that I was in love with. I looked at her profile all of the time. She had been at her shelter for awhile. Then she moved to the adopted kitties list and I had a weird mixture of excitement and disappointment cause she will now never be mine. I guess that is the nature of 'crushes' though lol.

Does anyone else also regularly check craigslist out?


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Even though my husband has said that 3 is our limit (and I sort-of agree with him), I go nuts looking. I found Forte on Petfinder- that's how we got our third. 

But what's worse is, like yellowdaisies said, "liking" pages for rescues and shelters on Facebook. My local humane society posts constant barrages of pictures and stories about cats and dogs and kittens and puppies and sad stories. A few days ago, they posted a separate album of six pictures of a 6-month old cat who has been at the shelter his whole life. They were pleading for someone to adopt him. They said he is so sweet and loving and playful, but he hasn't been adopted because a URI as a kitten infected his eye and left him with some eye scarring. They said he keeps getting sick because he has lived at the shelter for so long. He is great with all people and animals.

I'll have to find the pics later and post them, because they were so sweet. I ended up asking to foster him if he gets sick again so that I could get my husband to fall for him.

I know where he's coming from, though... we can afford and take care of another cat, we have the space, if it's a young male cat, our Coda-girl will be able to handle it, and our two boys would love another playmate, but... we don't plan on having kids for another couple of years, and we don't know how life will be like then. We would never give up our cats for any reason, but life may be incredibly stressful once kids get in the mix. And then we'll have much less time than we do now. I'm a little afraid that our cats will be shunted to the side when a baby comes, because our cats are constantly in our laps when we are home, and we just won't have time to sit around and cuddle them for hours like we are now. 

*pouts* Stupid logic and responsibility.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I go on Petfinder from time to time...although I try not to do so too often, since it makes me sad to read stories and I'm at my limit with my two girls right now. I can't help but think back to the very difficult introduction I went through with Muffs and Abby...not something I want to go through again for a long time. 

That said, I couldn't help but peek at the links you posted and I'm absolutely in love with Susie, not because of the name! But I love long-haired cats and she's absolutely adorable.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, guilty. I've looked so much that I now have real pet peeves (excuse the pun) about how the web sites are set up. I mean, would it kill you to have a little write-up about each cat?! I've got to believe those write-ups work in terms of getting people invested before they meet the kitty. And please people, include sections for cats that have been adopted! We need some good news after feeling bad that we can't adopt the ones we've fallen for on the regular listings.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

I look eeevery once in a while. But try not to do it too often because like others, it just makes me sad that I can't adopt any more cats right now.

The good news is they do actually keep listings up for pets that have been adopted! I dunno if there's a separate page showcasing them, but those happy stories are there somewhere.

I keep this page bookmarked, and it makes me happy every time I go to it: Petfinder Adopted Cat | Siamese | Woodland Hills, CA | Teena
That's Athena, and I am proud that it now says "An adopted cat."


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That adopted listing must make you feel great! I never had one of those for either Rookie or Murphy.

Does anyone else have links to their own cat's adopted posting?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to completly aviod sites like that... it's just sad seeing all the animals that I can't adopt.

For about half a year I was visiting sites like petfinder frequently because my aunt was looking for a puppy, seeing all the cats and dogs (even though sometimes far away) wasn't doing me any good, I wanted my aunt to adopt them all! I'm glad my aunt finally found a pup, we're going to get her on Friday. I might pic spam you guys with puppy pictures, haha.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, I scan through them every couple of weeks. I try to justify it by saying it's for honorable reasons. I log in and look for a few specific dog breeds and then call the breed rescue contacts in that area. ..... and while Im there already I may as well surf through the local cats


----------



## Kats4Evur (Feb 21, 2011)

I browse the animals on Petfinder all the time. I came across Backster a while back and fell in love with him, but my parents won't allow me to have anymore animals since I own 6 cats, 1 betta, and 1 horse. The three dogs belong to my mother, father, and brother. I would've adopted Backster in a heartbeat. I hope he gets adopted by a wonderful family who treats him right. :sad


----------



## Dusty (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah.. I go through Petfinder and Craigslist from time to time, and I really shouldn't since I'm at my limit with 2.
I am, however, happy to report that one of my 'crushes' Felix (a gorgeous, *huge*, fluffy black and white male) was adopted 

Sweet Pea, sadly, is still on there. I hate seeing cats over the age of 10 in shelters, and it's heartbreaking because she was such a timid little thing at the adoption events ):
Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair | Kitty Hawk, NC | Sweet Pea


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am totally addicted to Petfinder!! I have adopted 5 old cats. People don't want old cats, but I have such a heart for these old babies. I just don't understand getting rid of a 9, 10 (or in Sam's case), a 12 year old cat! 3 of my old babies came to us courtesy of Petfinder. They are often traumatised by the change, but they will eventually reward you with unconditional love!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> Does anyone else have links to their own cat's adopted posting?


I have copies of the twins' Pet Finder ads, where they were listed with different birth dates. And in separate foster homes. Thank goodness I insisted on having them double-check, I can't imagine one being without the other.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh, you too? I like to look about once a week or so, just too see what's new. Also, I'm always looking for a Manx, as when my last one died, I couldn't find any at all---neither breeders, nor on Petfinder.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are a few Manx mixes and some that claim to be purebread

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Manx | Shelbyville, KY | Cabot

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Manx | Richmond, IN | Zyndalee

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Manx | Nashville, IN | Bunny

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Manx | Clarksville, IN | Lexi

I tried to find ones where I could see if they had a tail or not. Lexi is very cool looking!


----------



## JerBear (Feb 15, 2011)

I found this guy I absolutely fell in love with.... I cant get him though because I have 5 months left on my lease and we arnt exactly supposed to have cats.... Hiding one for the next 5 months is gonna be hard enough...  Here he is.... Ive never seen a cat with stripes that stand out like his. I think hes SO PRETTY..... And its sad I cant help him.. Hes stuck in a kill shelter 

Milo


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I think Bunny looks so snuggly!! And Milo is sooooo handsome. What a beautiful, deep red. I hope someone comes for all of them soon.

I think this girl is so unique looking Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Siamese | Salem, OR | Pearl 025 She has been on Petfinder for about a year now, I don't know how long she has been at this organization.

So has Crinkle, who I think is so pretty with his orange eyes on his buff colored coat Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Tabby | Salem, OR | Crinkle 808 foster

And this girl is just beyond beautiful Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Russian Blue | Portland, OR | Inessa


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> I think Bunny looks so snuggly!! And Milo is sooooo handsome. What a beautiful, deep red. I hope someone comes for all of them soon.
> 
> I think this girl is so unique looking Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Siamese | Salem, OR | Pearl 025 She has been on Petfinder for about a year now, I don't know how long she has been at this organization.
> 
> ...


That siamese is so pretty and unique looking.

There's a siamese rescue very close to my condo and there's this little siamese cat who has been on petfinder for months. Makes me wish I could just drive over there and take him home.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

The only time I go to PetFinder is to update the list of cats from the rescue group I volunteer with. I update, then leave! It's bad enough I see cats 3 times a week (when I go clean at the sanctuary) that need homes, I don't need to look at MORE!
At least the ones in the sanctuary get my love and attention about every other day... so that gets me my "fix", sortta... And of course I have favorites that IF an opportunity came that I could adopt again, I have a list of about 2 dozen (of about 5 dozen) I would want to snatch up in an instant!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

@_Rinchan_, Thanks for the listings...I hope to find one within a reasonable driving distance. I didn't want to have to airship.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

My "crush"

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Medium Hair - Orange And White | Saint Paul, MN | Gus


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

This is my crush (and my husband's)...the worst part is that we met her in person and LOVE her, but we can't have more than 2 in our apartment. UGH!! 









Her story is sad, too - She was found with her litter, weighing only 4 lbs because she was completely starved and dehydrated. She suffered from seizures when they found her because of the malnutrition.  The rescue group had to take her kittens away and bottle feed them while they nursed her back to health. While in her foster home, she ended up "mothering" many other young kittens, adopting them as her own. She is just the sweetest thing. I want her!!!!  I hope she gets a really good home soon, though. (Even though I'll be seriously jealous of her owners, haha.)


(Sorry for not posting this as a petfinder link, but I'm a little wary about being more specific about my location than "Southern CA" - guess I'm paranoid)

Edit: Of course, I LOOOOOVE our two babies. I felt a little disloyal after posting this, LOL!! I just want THREE cats...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

These are Cali and Charlee's Petfinder pictures that made me fall in love with them:


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Marie!!! They were ADORABLE!!! And they ARE beautiful!  I have a thing for calicos. My cat growing up was a calico tabby.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Cute, but a bit too raccoon like!

Kidding, they are ADORABLE. Yellowdaisies, don't feel disloyal, they know you love them. 


My crush wins. Sinatra couldn't take another sibling though, I'm afraid he may run away from home and he NEEDS his Drinkwell and 7 ft. cat tree to survive.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, thanks. I mentioned earlier that they were listed with different birth dates. When I called to ask about them, I was told they weren't related and were in different foster homes. But I couldn't get them out of my mind and asked them to please call their foster moms. After checking, the rescue discovered that, of course, they were sisters and were in the same home. :grin:


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

yellowdaisies that is an absolutely beautiful cat! It sounds like she has a heart of gold, what a little fighter. She seems so special in every way. I bet her kittens are pretty. What's her name? Don't worry about not posting the link  I am normally over cautious on the internet (ex. you can't find me on Facebook unless I look for you). But on this forum it doesn't bother me if someone I know knows that it is me posting. I'm not about to go giving anyone my credit card information though 

Marie your girls are beyond beautiful. Am I the only one that noticed Cali's facial expression and posture between your kitten picture and your signature picture are almost perfectly match? Very cute!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> Marie your girls are beyond beautiful. Am I the only one that noticed Cali's facial expression and posture between your kitten picture and your signature picture are almost perfectly match? Very cute!


I just went and looked again, and you're right! :love2


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Those pictures are too cute Marie!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

yellowdaisies said:


> This is my crush (and my husband's)...the worst part is that we met her in person and LOVE her, but we can't have more than 2 in our apartment. UGH!!


That is one beautiful cat. Wow. I can see why you're stalking her on the Internet!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> yellowdaisies that is an absolutely beautiful cat! It sounds like she has a heart of gold, what a little fighter. She seems so special in every way. I bet her kittens are pretty. What's her name?


I didn't realize I forgot to post her name! It's Tabitha. And if someone on here lives in the Southern CA area and wants her, I would be happy to give away her location. Apparently she was very shy at their Petco adoption events, so they only have her at the foster home for people to make appointments to meet. When we went over there to get our babies, she was the friendliest one - met us at the door, followed us around wanting to be pet. She is a sweetheart. At the time, though, she was still on medication, recovering from her ordeal, so she wasn't available for adoption. 

It's SO sad to me that once kittens get past a certain age they seem to be much harder to adopt out, and even cats like Tabitha, who I think is only a year old or so, have trouble finding new homes. Both of the rescue groups I follow on Facebook have some beautiful girls, Tabitha included, who were mothers to litters of kittens...the kittens usually go in a couple weeks, but the poor mothers are around for MONTHS or more. And they are only a year old, maybe two years old. I get so frustrated on Facebook because every Sunday or Monday, the groups post happy updates about all the cats who were adopted over the weekend, and they are almost ALWAYS all kittens.  

We adopted kittens, obviously, and I'm glad we did, but the next time we adopt, we're going to go for one (or two) young adults or adults. I would love to get one of these mothers like Tabitha from a rescue group. It's so sad how they are forgotten while all their kittens find loving homes. 

Sorry for the long post...had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a cat but a dog that I reallly like.

Artic: A husky American Eskimo mix

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | American Eskimo Dog | Milford, OH | Arctic

The important thing is, he's good with cats! But I'd need a yard for him XD

Coda: American Eskimo

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | American Eskimo Dog | Grove City, OH | Coda

Neugent: I love this guy XD. A maine ****

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Maine **** | Cincinnati, OH | Neugent

Olay: this girl is listed as urgent. I hope she gets adopted!

Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Maine **** | Taylor Mill, KY | Olay-URGENT

And Urgent Kitten

Lauralei

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18723485


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

AWW those are all so cute!! Maine Coons are so beautiful. And I like those dogs, too!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Yup, I have been a Petfinder addict since I first adopted Snowball a year ago. So much so that I ended up with four cats when I already thought three was plenty. But Little Hersh was posted as a Havana Brown mix, and I already loved Hersh the Havana mix so much I flipped for Little Hersh. Ended up flying to Ft. Lauderdale from DC for the day to get him and bring him home. That's his Petfinder pic, as my avatar--is that Petfinderfetishy enough?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Marie: Those pictures of Cali and Charlee are so adorable.

Yellowdaisies: I can understand why you fell in love with Tabitha. She's beautiful and she sounds like she has a wonderful personality.


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

Coco got adopted!

I saw her in the happy tails section  And I feel much better because it was between her and Shadow and I felt so guilty leaving her behind! Glad she got a home.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

What does it mean when they are listed as 'urgent'? :?


----------



## Rinchan (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not too sure, but I think it means that they do not have much time left. Meaning that they need to make room for more cats...


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I have found a cat on Petfinder, and I absolutely fell in love with her!
I really hope they call me back and let me know if I'm able to adopt her.

Her name is Cosette -- pronounced [kOH-zet]
She's so so cute! <3
















Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair - Gray And White


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

How lucky that you get to potentially ADOPT your crush! 

I just found out on Facebook that one of my other crushes (ok, I'll admit it, I have a couple) got adopted today!  He was a tabby boy that a rescue group had since he was a tiny kitten, and he's now over 6 months. I've been so sad seeing him in a cage in PetSmart for awhile (I guess he was also an in-person crush, LOL)...I'm so glad he got a home! 

p.s. Ana - I looked at the Petfinder link for Cosette and noticed she gets along with other cats!! So that'll be great when you inevitably want some more a few years down the line...  (I already want a 3rd, but we can't do it where we live now.)


----------



## AnaPanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww, that's so great, Daisy! I'm glad he was adopted.
He can finally be in a home wit loving (hopefully) people to play with him!

I might be able to meet and if I'm lucky, adopt Cosette, on Wednesday!
Hope and pray I get to, I need all the luck!


----------

